# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  No more NORDSJO, what now?

## Mitch1500

With NORDSJO closing their product lines, being that Australia was about the only country world wide using them. I'm wondering if anyone has any success with any of the products 
available out there as a substitute?
Especially for timber, mainly exterior. 
I've tried Timbermates Porion but found that it cracks when drying when used in a decent sized hole. GSA products seemed crumbly and weak. Neither are that great to work with. 
Was thinking about trying sikaflex, but havent done so yet 
Anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## LordBug

Have you tried regular water putty?
Bunnings have one called Earls water putty, which from a bit of reading here and there gets a decent rap.

----------


## Tools

Their website says that they are establishing themselves to sell their products direct. Are they just not going to sell at the retail level now?  
Tools

----------


## Tools

Just saw an ad on the TV for GSA fillers and they look exactly the same as Nodrdsjo GSA FINE FILLER 0.75Ltr | Fillers - Trade | Paint Department | Clampline 
Tools

----------


## Mitch1500

> Have you tried regular water putty?
> Bunnings have one called Earls water putty, which from a bit of reading here and there gets a decent rap.

    I'm a bit hesitant about using the Earls powder putty for timber as they state “Earl's Powder Putty is not a flexible compound and Is unsuitable where there may be structural movement.”
  Yet they show it in their brochure in window repairs. I would of thought you’d get even more movement here. (opening closing, heat etc). The brochure has it applied across a joint. 
  If the product has no flexibility at all then whats the difference between this and cornice cemment?  :Smilie: It may not crack but most likely WILL come away from joins etc (iimber to product) if that’s the case I’d suspect it would be a short term fix (5 years maybe) For non movement areas it may be great?  
  This is another product from Timbermate. I definitely want to find out more about it. But if there’s no flexibility its not something I’d use a lot of.

----------


## Mitch1500

> Their website says that they are establishing themselves to sell their products direct. Are they just not going to sell at the retail level now?  
> Tools

  Due to New EPA laws introduced in Europe NORDSJO’s Super Filler is no longer going to be manufactured. It contained white spirits or some such and deemed bad for the environment. 
  Their other products will still continue, however there has been a 50% price increase, which I believe the retailers don’t want to pay. 
  To keep costs at a minimum the only way that you will be able to purchase these products will be online. (bad move?) 
  GSA has made a big push on the market (obviously) to try and move in, even so far as imitating Nordsjo’s packaging.  
  Is it any good? I didn’t like the super filler and I’m going to move away from this particular type of filler altogether (all brands of super filler).  And only use the interior fillers for small scale jobs 
  But from reports from the sales reps at paint spot they haven’t had any bad feedback. 
  I guess its horses for courses.

----------


## Moondog55

I'd better go to Bunnys and stock up

----------

